# Best product for removing poo and urine stains



## gsgary (17 April 2011)

HELP!!!!!
Could anyone advise me on the best product(s) to use to remove engrained orange poo and urine stains from my grey gelding.  I have tried horse shampoo, Fairy Liquid, white vinegar and Daz but none of these worked.  My pony came 2nd in a working hunter class simply because of the stains, even though I had used both white paste and chalk.


----------



## illy89 (17 April 2011)

cowboy magic!!


----------



## supaspot (17 April 2011)

I show alot of minis , and I use Canter coat whitener - it works


----------



## Britestar (17 April 2011)

If its because he lives on rubber mats, there is nothing I have found that will shift it on a fading grey. Seems to come out of genetically white bits (ie white bits on coloured horses) but on our 'lightening with age' grey, we had to wait for the hair to grow out.


----------



## TimmyTippyToes2 (17 April 2011)

another vote for cowboy magic, best stain remover i have ever used!


----------



## TarrSteps (17 April 2011)

Cowboy Magic Green Spot Remover is the bomb.  Easily the most effective stuff I've used on relatively fresh stains.

If it's really stained though, you can try lightening it as much as possible then you may have to clip it out or use some sort of whitener on the coat.  Coloured horses tend to be a bit easier to de-stain because their hair is white and usually coarser but greys are very difficult!

You could try multiple applications of a product, letting it dry in between.  Otherwise, best plan is, in the future, to at least quick wash any stains as soon as you see them.


----------



## Topaz Tiger (17 April 2011)

I have a fading grey that is a specialist at getting covered on poo stains on a daily basis, best I have found is Carr day and Martin stain removal, use with warm water and you may need to put 2 lots on, but it dries properly white most of the time, on my beastie anyway......


----------



## ofcourseyoucan (17 April 2011)

the trick with white, grey or colored horses is not to let anything become ingrained. so very clean beds, skip out last thing,. and repeatedly wash any dodgy areas. normal shampoo will suffice on a day to day basis. blue shampoo/cowboy magic for special occasions. with a grey or white horse you can ditch the grooming kit, just have plenty sponges, shampoo and towels/heat lamps!! and in the w0rst case scenario buy a chalk block.


----------



## LaurenM (30 April 2011)

My friend uses daz on her grey. I'm going to try fairy liquid on my piebald coloured..fingers crossed!


----------



## FleabittenT (1 May 2011)

I really rate this stuff  It doesn't remove stains but seems to stop stable stains getting ingrained, makes them loads easier to brush out:

http://www.equestrian-bargains.co.uk/equistar-coat-tail-and-mane-spray-139-p.asp

Fab stuff


----------

